# will analoges Telefon NICHT direkt an Router anschliessen



## Tochter (4. Mai 2016)

Gibt es noch einen Telefon/Internet-Anbieter mit Router, bei dem das analoge Telefon nicht direkt in den Router gesteckt wird? So dass man auch erreichbar ist, wenn der Router hängt?

Bisher: WLAN-Router und analoges Telefon wurden an den Splitter angeschlossen. 
Vorteil: Auch wenn der WLAN-Router sich aufgehängt hat, funktioniert das Telefon.

Jetzt: Telefon wird direkt an WLAN-Router angeschlossen.
Nachteil: Wenn der WLAN-Router sich aufgehängt hat, ist auch das Telefon tot.

Problem: Meine 80jährige halbblinde Mutter hat mit Internet und Technik garnichts am Hut. Sie wird vermutlich garnicht bemerken, dass der Router sich aufgehängt hat und sie unerreichbar ist. Ein Handy benutzt sie auch nicht, da zu kompliziert (bei uns liegen schon drei "Seniorehandys" im Schrank...) Sie wird jetzt zu einem Tarifwechsel gezwungen, da der alte Tarif eingestellt wird.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2016)

Hat deine Mutter "Internet", bzw. benötigt sie das überhaupt?
Wenn man nur einen normalen Telefonanschluss braucht, kann man das Telefon ganz normal an der TAE-Dose betreiben.

Falls sie Internet braucht, kommt sie in Zukunft nicht an der "Router-Lösung" vorbei.
Warum hängt sich euer Router auf? Ist der defekt, alt o.ä.?


----------



## Dooma (4. Mai 2016)

Mit einem neunen IP-Anschluss geht das leider gar nicht...
So gesehen hast du nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. kaufe einen vernünftigen Router der sich nicht ständig aufhängt.
2. Versuche von der Telekom einen "alten" T-Net Anschluss zu verlangen, (kann aber sein das die das gar nicht mehr als Neu-Anschluss verkaufen. Das gleiche dürfte für ISDN gelten.)


----------



## rabe08 (4. Mai 2016)

Der Splitter ist heute als klitzekleine diskrete Gruppe im Router integriert. Funktional gibt es ihn schon noch, aber idR nicht mehr einzeln. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich die alten Router noch mit der aktuellen Technik vertragen, bei adsl2 und adsl2+ sind die Anforderungen deutlich höher als früher.

Also, es stört mich auch gewaltig, aber das Telefonnetz als unabhängiges Netz neben dem Datennetz ist tot. Adieu Stromversorgung der Endgeräte über das Netz und damit auch erweiterte Sicherheit gegen Stromausfälle, hallo Router-Zickereien


----------



## shootme55 (4. Mai 2016)

Willkommen im Forum!

Hast du irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte mit dem Router wie lang er durchläuft und wie oft er sich aufhängt? Klingt zwar ein bissl sehr rustikal, aber warum sorgst nicht dafür dass der Router jeden Tag, sagen wir mal um 3:00 morgens neu startet, z.B. mit einer ganz ordinären Zeitschaltuhr. Ansonsten fällt mir auch nur ein, einen besseren Router zu kaufen oder von der Telekom ein Tauschgerät anzufordern. Bei uns in Österreich ist es normalerweise kein Problem wenn man Probleme mit dem Router hat, dass man einen neuen bekommt. Unsere in der Firma und privat laufen alle problemlos durch.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. Mai 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Der Splitter ist heute als klitzekleine diskrete Gruppe im Router integriert. Funktional gibt es ihn schon noch, aber idR nicht mehr einzeln. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich die alten Router noch mit der aktuellen Technik vertragen, bei adsl2 und adsl2+ sind die Anforderungen deutlich höher als früher.
> 
> Also, es stört mich auch gewaltig, aber das Telefonnetz als unabhängiges Netz neben dem Datennetz ist tot. Adieu Stromversorgung der Endgeräte über das Netz und damit auch erweiterte Sicherheit gegen Stromausfälle, hallo Router-Zickereien



Was bitte erzählst du ? Im Router ist kein Splitter oder ähnliches verbaut . IP Anschluss ist stromlos und der Router generiert dann die für das Telefon benötigte speisespannung. Was bei alten Anschlüssen halt die Div ( Digitale Vermittlungsstelle ) gemacht hat. Diese entfällt aber bei IP und der route generiert die Spannung. Mit splittet hat das garnichts zutun im Router


----------

